# Chinese Food dish



## Camper6 (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm on a Chinese food kick right now.

I bought a package of Instant Longlife Egg Noodles.

Fried Noodles (Chow Mein)

Cook the noodles.  I just made individual portions.
Boil the water.  Three minutes.  Drain the noodles.
Then in a large frying pan. Once around the pan with cooking oil to cover the bottom.
Add noodles and stir fry for two minutes.  Place in a separate bowl.

Fry your favorite vegetables with sliced meat if desired.  Mine are just veggies.
I cut up green onions.  Regular onions, mushrooms, and a scrambled egg

Bring the noodles back into a large fry pan and add the ingredients.

I added Honey Garlic sauce.

Heat it up until it's nice an hot to eat.

i'm missing water chestnuts for crunch and possibly celery.

Did not have any on hand.

Photo attached.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2018)

Yummmy...I'd be happy without the water chestnuts as well tho'..not too keen on those, but I love Chinese food...


----------



## terry123 (Jul 11, 2018)

Does not look good to me.  I am not fond of Chinese food at all . Prefer Southern food or Tex-Mex.  But that's just me.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks fine, but all I know is Americanized Chinese food, and that's what it looks like. I would add the water chestnut and the celery, too. Next time..


----------



## Falcon (Jul 11, 2018)

Camper,  It looks downright  edible  and delicious.  Tks  for the post.

Leave  the  water  chestnuts   IN !


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 11, 2018)

That looks so good Camper. I read that the boys who were trapped in the cave are hankering for fried rice with basil. A favorite Thai dish. I looked it up and found several recipes. I'm going to try it since my garden is overflowing with basil. I will leave out any hot ingredients because the family does not like hot food.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks good, Camper.   I make a stir-fry dish that's called "Eggroll in a Bowl."   Easy and delicious.


----------



## gumbud (Jul 11, 2018)

great stuff beats waiting for a roast! - Asian people of course eat small portions of everything regularly throughout the day whilst europeans go for bigger meals three times a day??


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I'm on a Chinese food kick right now.
> 
> I bought a package of InstantView attachment 53910 Longlife Egg Noodles.
> 
> ...


Yummy!


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Looks fine, but all I know is Americanized Chinese food, and that's what it looks like. I would add the water chestnut and the celery, too. Next time..



The noodles are Chinese. L.O.L.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 11, 2018)

As a gourmet vegan chef who occasionally shoots his creations, I can tell you that there is an art to making food look its best, in pics.  I'm sorry, but you need to work on acquiring the skills to shoot your dishes.  That pic looks like the aftermath of worm removal surgery. To properly shoot it, bed the veggies on the noodles so the noodles are not so forward.  Obscure the sauce with the veggies, as well, and use a leafy garnish to freshen things up.  Also, crossed chopsticks, slid into the bed of noodles, will serve as a point of interest.  The next time I shoot one of my stir-fry creations, I'll post it in this thread, if I think about it.


----------



## gumbud (Jul 11, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> As a gourmet vegan chef who occasionally shoots his creations, I can tell you that there is an art to making food look its best, in pics.  I'm sorry, but you need to work on acquiring the skills to shoot your dishes.  That pic looks like the aftermath of worm removal surgery. To properly shoot it, bed the veggies on the noodles so the noodles are not so forward.  Obscure the sauce with the veggies, as well, and use a leafy garnish to freshen things up.  Also, crossed chopsticks, slid into the bed of noodles, will serve as a point of interest.  The next time I shoot one of my stir-fry creations, I'll post it in this thread, if I think about it.




that must have made you squirm???:getit:


----------



## StarSong (Jul 11, 2018)

I can imagine how yummy this tastes without needing photographic perfection.  Thanks for taking the time to post this picture, Camper and for explaining how you made it.  I don't know what instant fried noodles are, to be honest, but there's an excellent Korean market nearby with dozens of different types of noodles so I may find them there. 

Plain ramen noodles or even Italian pasta would probably do in a pinch, don't you think?


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 11, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> As a gourmet vegan chef who occasionally shoots his creations, I can tell you that there is an art to making food look its best, in pics.  I'm sorry, but you need to work on acquiring the skills to shoot your dishes.  That pic looks like the aftermath of worm removal surgery. To properly shoot it, bed the veggies on the noodles so the noodles are not so forward.  Obscure the sauce with the veggies, as well, and use a leafy garnish to freshen things up.  Also, crossed chopsticks, slid into the bed of noodles, will serve as a point of interest.  The next time I shoot one of my stir-fry creations, I'll post it in this thread, if I think about it.



Sorry but I could hardly wait to eat it while it was still hot.  I used to be a photographer and sold my photos as well. 

This is a recipe forum not the photography forum.

I'm not selling the recipe. I'm eating it.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 11, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I can imagine how yummy this tastes without needing photographic perfection.  Thanks for taking the time to post this picture, Camper and for explaining how you made it.  I don't know what instant fried noodles are, to be honest, but there's an excellent Korean market nearby with dozens of different types of noodles so I may find them there.
> 
> Plain ramen noodles or even Italian pasta would probably do in a pinch, don't you think?



I got the noodles at a supermarket so I don't think you have to go to a special market for them. 

I'm not sure of the ramen noodles but I wouldn't subsitute pasta because I stir fried the noodles after they were boiled.

And thanks. I'm just trying to inspire someone when they have run out of ideas.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2018)

I am going to make it for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## gumbud (Jul 11, 2018)

one of my all time favorites - hot and spicy is Prawns and Green Beans with Belachan - takes a bit of fiddling around and a pestle and mortar but the end result is delicious.d

a lovely fiery dish anytime of the day ! - boil up some rice - that's the easy part!

200g of beans - cut into 3cm lengths about as long as ya big toe!
10 medium size prawns - shelled and deveined
3tbs oil; 5 tbs of water; 1 tsp of sugar and salt

making the belachan paste

blend together in a mortar and pestle

6 shallots - peeled of course - stating the bleedin obvious!
2 tbs of dried prawns soaked briefly in water - makes em swell!
3 tbs chillie paste - wow! - between 1-3 depending on your palate!
4 cloves of garlic - harmless
half a tab off roasted belachan

1.heat oil in pan add belachan paste and stir until fragant - did you turn the heat on?

2.add beans, prawns and stir fry - couldn't find a packet of stir fry so just stirred!
oh for 2 mins - add sugar and salt to taste

3. add 5 tbs of water and stir fry for 4 mins

4. serve with hot steaming rice

hint [ asparagus; eggplantor okra can be used in place of beans! or you could mix them all in - in appropriate proportions - do what ya want

but every yummy and spicy depending on how much chillie went in.

NB - a messy dish tp prepare but the result is just heavenly!

fiddle heh?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks good Camper!  Good for you that you prepare meals for yourself instead of having a frozen TV dinner or fast food.  Much healthier and more enjoyable.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 12, 2018)

gumbud said:


> one of my all time favorites - hot and spicy is Prawns and Green Beans with Belachan - takes a bit of fiddling around and a pestle and mortar but the end result is delicious.d
> 
> a lovely fiery dish anytime of the day ! - boil up some rice - that's the easy part!
> 
> ...


How many does that serve.?


----------



## hearlady (Jul 12, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Sorry but I could hardly wait to eat it while it was still hot.  I used to be a photographer and sold my photos as well.
> 
> This is a recipe forum not the photography forum.
> 
> I'm not selling the recipe. I'm eating it.


Enjoy Camper. It looks good to me.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 13, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Sorry but I could hardly wait to eat it while it was still hot.  I used to be a photographer and sold my photos as well.
> 
> This is a recipe forum not the photography forum.
> 
> I'm not selling the recipe. I'm eating it.



Camper 6, it looks delicious and now I have to go eat Chinese so you just cost me the price of lunch.   I love to cook chinese but I love to eat Thai as well but never tried to cook it myself. I make good Asian soups and never follow any recipe rather I season it as it cooks.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 13, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> As a gourmet vegan chef who occasionally shoots his creations, I can tell you that there is an art to making food look its best, in pics.  I'm sorry, but you need to work on acquiring the skills to shoot your dishes.  That pic looks like the aftermath of worm removal surgery. To properly shoot it, bed the veggies on the noodles so the noodles are not so forward.  Obscure the sauce with the veggies, as well, and use a leafy garnish to freshen things up.  Also, crossed chopsticks, slid into the bed of noodles, will serve as a point of interest.  The next time I shoot one of my stir-fry creations, I'll post it in this thread, if I think about it.



 Worm removal surgery? Really? You owe an apology.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 13, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Worm removal surgery? Really? You owe an apology.



No.  I stand by my post.  No apology needed.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 13, 2018)

Obviously, I fully expect to get slammed, here, no matter what pic I post.  Enjoy this sauteed green beans and pan-seared tofu on a bed of rice noodles on a bed of Injeras with garden grown Armenian cucumber slices, homegrown tomato halves, black olives and a strawberry topper to sweeten the finish.  Bon appetit!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 13, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Obviously, I fully expect to get slammed, here, no matter what pic I post.  Enjoy this sauteed green beans and pan-seared tofu on a bed of rice noodles on a bed of Injeras with garden grown Armenian cucumber slices, homegrown tomato halves, black olives and a strawberry topper to sweeten the finish.  Bon appetit!



Well, since you are expecting to "get slammed," I'll just say that Camper's dish and photo look better to me.   Enjoy.


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 13, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Well, since you are expecting to "get slammed," I'll just say that Camper's dish and photo look better to me.   Enjoy.




I agree!  The cucumber slices placed that way is something I'd do for a child. 

I have eaten injera but that looks like a wet paper bag in the photo.

Just my opinion if we're being honest in this thread.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 13, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Obviously, I fully expect to get slammed, here, no matter what pic I post.  Enjoy this sauteed green beans and pan-seared tofu on a bed of rice noodles on a bed of Injeras with garden grown Armenian cucumber slices, homegrown tomato halves, black olives and a strawberry topper to sweeten the finish.  Bon appetit!



Pan seared tofu?  I've never tried it oe injweas.

On the photography level? The lighting could be improved.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2018)

I think all these dishes look good.  Vegans use a lot of tofu, and pan searing it (I usually use sesame oil) is a common prep.  I've never had Injeras but looked it up (basically sourdough flatbread).  

I'll likely try both of the vegan recipes, but using what I have around - which wouldn't include rice noodles, fried noodles or Injeras.  

Treeguy, I think you were unnecessarily harsh in your criticism of the OP's presentation and photography.  Not all of us are skilled photographers or food stylists - indeed some of the most attractively presented foods are the least tasty.  Think homemade cakes and cookies versus commercial bakery offerings.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 13, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I think all these dishes look good.  Vegans use a lot of tofu, and pan searing it (I usually use sesame oil) is a common prep.  I've never had Injeras but looked it up (basically sourdough flatbread).
> 
> I'll likely try both of the vegan recipes, but using what I have around - which wouldn't include rice noodles, fried noodles or Injeras.
> 
> Treeguy, I think you were unnecessarily harsh in your criticism of the OP's presentation and photography.  Not all of us are skilled photographers or food stylists - indeed some of the most attractively presented foods are the least tasty.  Think homemade cakes and cookies versus commercial bakery offerings.



Perhaps I was a bit harsh.  It's just that as soon as I saw the pic, I got a very sick feeling in my stomach, absolutely no lie.  It truly looked, to me, like what I wrote, earlier, and won't repeat.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 13, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Perhaps I was a bit harsh.  It's just that as soon as I saw the pic, I got a very sick feeling in my stomach, absolutely no lie.  It truly looked, to me, like what I wrote, earlier, and won't repeat.



That is funny.

When I eat cucumbers I burp all day.


----------



## gumbud (Jul 13, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Obviously, I fully expect to get slammed, here, no matter what pic I post.  Enjoy this sauteed green beans and pan-seared tofu on a bed of rice noodles on a bed of Injeras with garden grown Armenian cucumber slices, homegrown tomato halves, black olives and a strawberry topper to sweeten the finish.  Bon appetit!



you tryin to be smart of summat??


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 13, 2018)

I don't care what the pics look like.
I love Chinese food, all.
I could live a very long time on just hot and sour soup.
Now, Chinese food....in China...man, oh man...too good to put into words...or pics


----------



## gumbud (Jul 14, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> I don't care what the pics look like.
> I love Chinese food, all.
> I could live a very long time on just hot and sour soup.
> Now, Chinese food....in China...man, oh man...too good to put into words...or pics




OMG agreed the times I've sat at a 12 person round table in HK and China was not just a food experience but a social one par excellance!!


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 14, 2018)

gumbud said:


> OMG agreed the times I've sat at a 12 person round table in HK and China was not just a food experience but a social one par excellance!!



We have one round table restaurant in town. It's fun.


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2018)

Whatever they call it - Chinese, Americanized Chinese, I like it. However, I don't get it much as a take out - kinda on the salty side for me. I drool over egg rolls, but again, fried in grease. Years ago, we used to have to go to a "big city" to get Chinese food, now there are two of them right here in town. It's getting expensive, too. The last time I got a quart of lo mein and 3 egg rolls it was almost $15.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 17, 2018)

Anyone know why the Chinese cut up their food prior to serving?? They considered it barbaric to cut in to food at the table. At least they used to until America sent them KFC, McDonalds and Pizza Hut.:upset:


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 17, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Anyone know why the Chinese cut up their food prior to serving?? They considered it barbaric to cut in to food at the table. At least they used to until America sent them KFC, McDonalds and Pizza Hut.:upset:



Of course.  Because they use chop sticks.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 17, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> That is funny.
> 
> When I eat cucumbers I burp all day.



Cucumbers seriously disagree with me as well.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 17, 2018)

I can’t eat them either.


----------

